# Burj Khalifa Pics...



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It looks like toy-town down there - or at least the models that we all look at in the malls.

And why is the water so blue?

Great views though (on a clear day at least)...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The water isn't blue, but the tiles are... 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> The water isn't blue, but the tiles are...
> 
> -


Ahhhhh, that would explain it then!

Looking over Jumeriah


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you been up the Burj Khalifa AndyC? (No, that isn't any kind of euphemaism!) 

I want to go up, but will wait until after the summer when skies are clearer.

-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

my husband keeps promising to take me up the khalifa but i am still waiting !!! lol


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

How else do i take the pics? And the good thing about now is that its 100Dhs, and there's no queue....

Well worth it I thought.

And the lifts are amazing, you don't feel them move....


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I stupidly booked to go up the morning after the England V Germany game, 100 Dhs down the drain.

If you could pay 100 Dhs for instant access then I'd probably pay to go up again, not going to bother so long as you're forced to play a lottery with the weather.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I heard it's a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I heard it's a bit of a disappointment.


What, the England Germany game - you can say that again.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> What, the England Germany game - you can say that again.


Don't remind me about that game! I had a club sandwich, 2 shawarmas and a fruit cocktail due to stress....and that was only in the first half!!


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> It looks like toy-town down there - or at least the models that we all look at in the malls.
> 
> And why is the water so blue?
> 
> Great views though (on a clear day at least)...


My bro in law did stay in 3 pic the middle cane behind it. So much has change in a few yrs. I wonder how many workers fell of that when building it .


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

My friend took these:


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

I also like this:


----------

